# Post All of Your Pirate Ideas Here



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

[elh] erin loves halloween and capt. jack sparrow both do real nice pirate haunts. maybe you might want to check them out


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

We're essentially doing the same thing in that we are starting to accumulate for a few different themes and then switch them out each year. 

You could turn your garage into a haunted ship or Davey Jones locker. The theme is relatively simple, you need pirates (and/or ghost pirates) a chest of jewels, bottles of empty rum. Perhaps a marathon of watching the Pirates of the Caribbean movies will inspire you.


----------



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips... the more the merrier... if someone has pics that would be awesome!


----------



## ImmoralZombie (Feb 8, 2010)

we did a pirate haunt one year and we built a pirate ship out of ply wood and made cannons and had flags and fog machines in the cannons.... i am trying to post some of the pictures from that year on here so ELH can look at um


----------



## MassMax (Jul 20, 2009)

buckles said:


> I am going with the idea of changing my garage every year to a different theme.... This year it will be pirates! I need help with ideas, photos, music (pirate music), sayings, etc... If you could post your pics of pirate stuff, ideas, and props here it would help me out and get my brian moving in the right direction. Any suggestions are welcome as long as they are pirate related.


I'm also working on a pirate-themed garage haunt for this Halloween. I will leverage the items I used in my yard haunt last year (see Halloween Forum - MassMax's Album: Dead Man's Cove 2009, but go completely overboard (no pun intended).

Here's how I plan to lay things out:










I need to wait until things get warmer so I can work in my detached, unheated garage and build/stage the scenes, so I don't have photos to share with you yet. Most of the scene names are self-explanatory, but here's a rough idea of what some of them involve:

*High Seas:* Mast with a canvas sail that has been split open in the middle (ala Errol Flynn) and has a bucky skeleton poking out (ala Jack Nicholson's "Here's Johnny" moment) with a dagger in its mouth.

*Cannibal Corner:* Pirate skeleton hanging in a rope cage over a washtub filled with boiling water. Bamboo hut scene setter for a background, some African masks backlit with red lights for atmosphere.

*Walk the Plank:* Side of a ship with a bucky skeleton pirate captain thrusting his sword at another bucky skeleton falling backwards off a plank.

*Treasure Trove:* A stack of chests with a ghostly pirate floating above, a barney skeleton rolling a large barrel with treasure spilling out of it, and another barney skeleton pulling on a rope and pulley to hoist a treasure chest (although the chest will actually be suspended from the ceiling of my garage).

I made myself a shopping list/inventory and I'm slowly collecting the materials using eBay and indoor flea markets. My first projects this year will be a signpost and a free-standing cannon hooked up to a fog machine. As I stage each scene, I'll post photos. In the interim, in addition to some of the forum members already mentioned, check out the albums posted by Haunter Halloween Forum - Haunter's Album: Pirate yard haunt 2009 and Wolfbeard (Halloween Forum - Wolfbeard's Album: Wolfbeard's Photos) for ideas.

Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I always thought water effects would be great to add to a pirate display - maybe turn the yard into a "Pirate Isle". Instead of building a whole ship you could do a shipwreck, add some sand, maybe one of those pond/fountain things and the sound of ocean waves. It would take some creativity to pull off the effect but creativity isn't something yard haunters lack!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

massmax, nice haunt, bet some ideas will come from this posting


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, we did a Pirate theme a few years ago. Here is a link to some pics STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Halloween 2007. Also, you can look at our invitation while you're there. It was a 6-page newsletter full of Pirate jargon, graphics, cartoons, lyrics to the Yo Ho, Yo Ho song, Pirate Pick-Up lines, etc. PM me if you want any of the original image files, text, etc.

Oh, here is a pic of our facade that year. It's for sale, but you'll have to get it to Michigan yourself.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

frughoul said:


> I always thought water effects would be great to add to a pirate display - maybe turn the yard into a "Pirate Isle". Instead of building a whole ship you could do a shipwreck, add some sand, maybe one of those pond/fountain things and the sound of ocean waves. It would take some creativity to pull off the effect but creativity isn't something yard haunters lack!


We're thinking about making a swamp by setting a bunch of pallets around with foam to soften the edges, lining it with black plastic, and filling it with a few inches of water. The black lining will (hopefully) hide the fact that it's only 3" deep. Add some greenery around the edges, some frog noises, and an alligator or 2 and... welcome to the swamp! This should also work for a Pirate's Cove.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

For the past two years I have done a Haunted Pirate Ship theme at my house. I have built the bow of a ship off the front deck and I also have a small shiipwreck scene and a pirate graveyard on my lawn. 

I have made a couple of posts here on the board that have pictures of the haunt and the various props. 

Here is my post from 2008:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/73403-my-first-attempt-pirate-ship.html

Here is last years haunt:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/84238-my-pirate-ship-2009-a.html

This year I added sounds effects and music that I played off of my computer (iTunes) through an outdoor speaker system.

I plan on adding a couple of wooden coffin props, a hangman's gallows and a wooden treasure chest for next years' haunt.

There's lots of very talented folks on this board......you will get a ton of great ideas for your haunt....!!!!!


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

I think dadgonemad has a good pirate haunt. 

Pirates of Hollin Hall

-dgm


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are some pirate pics that might give you some ideas or if you need help with anything, let me know :Halloween Forum - bobzilla's Album: Pirates
Halloween Forum - bobzilla's Album: HAUNT 2009


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lvscott, nice boat. say, you should check out lynn on this forum's album. she made an aligator that rocks


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I do a pirate theme. 2009 haunt included a 20-foot pirate ship, swamp and jail and a couple dozen blucky pirates. The swamp was new this year, a temporary pond built in my flower bed out of landscape timbers and black plastic. I bought a bunch of plastic cattails on sale at Michaels but will be on the lookout for real plants this year. Tossed in some dead branches, potted plants from my real pond in the backyard, dead sod around the edges, little swamp demons hiding in the plants and a leaky rowboat with drunken pirate.
Pictures in FaceBook album


----------



## deepcdiver (Aug 19, 2009)

This is what we did in 2009. Hoping to expand it this year. A little too windy to put the mast and sails up.

Halloween Forum - deepcdiver's Album: Haunted Pirate Shipwreck 2009


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

deepcdiver, 

Wow, that is a great set up! 

Nice job.....!!!!


----------



## deepcdiver (Aug 19, 2009)

mic214 said:


> deepcdiver,
> 
> Wow, that is a great set up!
> 
> Nice job.....!!!!


Thanks. My husband and I raided many flea markets and pillaged a lot of garage sales for our booty.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deep diver, very nice, i love your octopus
mic214, i tried to see yours, but i couldn't get in
bobzilla, awesome pirate, love the lighting


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> deep diver, very nice, i love your octopus
> mic214, i tried to see yours, but i couldn't get in
> bobzilla, awesome pirate, love the lighting


hallorenescene, 

Is the link not working for you? If not, you can do a search on my screen name and find my posts for both my 2008 and 20009 haunted Pirate ship sets....

I also have some pics in my album in my user account too....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mic214, got it, thanks, that is amazing. your deck and everything is amazing
bobzilla, where did you get that skeleton fish? your haunt looks great also


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks  I found the skeleton fish at the swap meet. They don't make them anymore, so just keep an eye out at flea markets, ect. YouTube - Big Mouth Billy Bones Singing Skeleton Fish (New Camera) RIP BILLY BONES BASS SINGING animated FISH LoOk PiCs !! - eBay (item 370335127334 end time Mar-15-10 11:42:42 PDT)



hallorenescene said:


> mic214, got it, thanks, that is amazing. your deck and everything is amazing
> bobzilla, where did you get that skeleton fish? your haunt looks great also


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i've seen the fish before, the bones are rich


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Almost all of the people on here are amazing haunters Bobzilla got me started on flea markets. I would say that at least 40 percent of my stuff is from craigslist, flea markets and ebay. The other are actual props I have made or purchased. It all depends pirates to me is such a creative and loved yard haunt. Any of the pirate haunters on here are very helpful and will love to give advice, plans anything to make your yard haunt a success. A+ for picking a great theme.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh and the fish that Bobzilla was saying makes a great treat in your yard! Look closely at my pirate fishing.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love it elh. does it still wiggle? that would be cool as long as it doesn't sing, unless you changed the song. i'm going to look for one of those now. even the fish would be cool really hung like that.


----------



## deepcdiver (Aug 19, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Almost all of the people on here are amazing haunters Bobzilla got me started on flea markets. I would say that at least 40 percent of my stuff is from craigslist, flea markets and ebay. The other are actual props I have made or purchased. It all depends pirates to me is such a creative and loved yard haunt. Any of the pirate haunters on here are very helpful and will love to give advice, plans anything to make your yard haunt a success. A+ for picking a great theme.


I could not agree with you more. I already loved flea marketing but doing it for halloween makes it so much more fun. And Pirates, well being an old scuba diver on shipwrecks, makes this all the more special. I even dress up on 'talk like a pirate day' for work.


----------



## deepcdiver (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the clothing on the skeleton that MIC214 and ELH have posted in the pictures. I need to find some like that and get some hair under my hats ( i love that old dirty spooky look). I have 5 little mini skeletons but need to get some full size ones. For hats for my little guys, I found at Michael craft stores some foam kids cowboy hats that I sewed in tricorns and then spray painted black. they cost me $1. each.


----------

